

Is this Batman equation for real? - Mathematics - Stack Exchange - superchink
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/54506/is-this-batman-equation-for-real

======
melling
We've reach the "endless September". How can something that has been on the
front page all day, and is still there, keep getting resubmitted.

 _Read_ the front page for 20 minutes before submitting.

~~~
gus_massa
Link to the other thread (with ~20 comments)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2825402>

